# "It is not your Thyroids causing your symptoms"-POST PARTUM



## haverinja (Feb 27, 2011)

Greetings Everyone,

I have posted on another occasion asking your opinions if Hashimoto/Hypothyroidism symptoms gets better in time with the use of Levothyroxine.

Nowdays, 11 months after the delievery of my baby, I did the second examination of my thyroid glands and blood tests.
I am 1.72 meters ( aprox. 67.7 inches), weight 60 kg ( aprox.132.2 pounds)
Lab results are as following:

-free T4 1.2 ng/dl (normal: 0.8-1.85)
-TSH 1.87 mU/l (normal: 0.4-3.0)
-Tg-Ab 3.0 IU/ml (normal: <4)
-TPO-Ab 1.1 IU/ml (normal:<6)

Calcium 2.26 mmol/l (normal:2.00-2.80)
Iron 89 microg/l (normal:30-170)
Ferritin 43 ng/ml (normal: 15-300)

Ultrasound showed normal volume of glands. They measured my blood pressure 5 minutes upon my arrival at the ordinance, I was walking until there so naturally my blood pressure was: 122/82, pulse 69/min.

During these times I was in a 50 micrograme Levothyroxine daily dosage.

I told my symptoms to my doctor which included: forgetfulness, difficulties to concentrate, being tired almost all the time, itchy skin, low blood pressure, experiencing insomnia in periods (few weeks of insomnia,later broken by a short period of good sleep, and back again to insomnia).

Doctor said that it is normal for a new mother to experience my symptoms (my instincts highly doubt this), that my thyroids look fine, my symptoms are not coming from my thyroids. He suggested if I want a second child, I should start a 75 micrograme Levothyroxine daily dosage.

I do not think I am a paranoid person or that I am experiencing any postpartum depression. I have a healthy son and he is growing just fine.

I would appreciate deeply if someone from you would look at my lab tests and see if everything seems fine. It would be helpful if in this forum there are ladies who gave birth (like me) with hypothyroidism and share their wisdom of their experience with me.

I thank you in advance, 
with a lot of respect,

Inja


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

From my understanding while you are pregnant your body typically stops attacking itself because it is protecting the baby, and that is why sometimes when you are having symptoms your tests come back normal...I would think that postpartum you would still have a pretty high level of hormones raging through you that could possibly effect the tests...I am no doctor but my doctor told me he thinks this is why I was not "figured out" years ago...I was only tested while I was pregnant and my levels were normal. I would wait a couple of months, and if your symptoms worsen go back in and demand tests. I am 11 months pp and just recently diagnosed with hypo and hashis. When I was tested I was 9 months PP and my levels were so off the charts that my doctor was a little unnerved. I know what youre going through, and I hope you feel better soon! Congrats on the new baby!!!


----------



## haverinja (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi again,
Jya1124, I was tested before pregnancy, just a short time before it. We were planning with my husband to have a baby. Doctor in that time told me that I have hypothyroidism (the condition) and I should start treating if I want to get pregnant. Also in that time, my glands were abnormal volume. Left one was 6.6 ccm and right one 18 ccm. I was lead to believe that all together they should not exceed 19ccm. 
They were also afraid I will not be able to get pregnant, which luckily wasn't true. Since 2 weeks after being diagnosed, I got pregnant.
You are right, during pregnancy I felt much better. Post partum it is again hell like. Although since the first examination (3 months postpartum) doctor diagnosed me with Hashimoto too, although he seems very calm, just keep saying I should continue taking 50 micrograme of Levothyroxine daily. 
I guess I might be over concerned, just that my symptoms are not getting any better and life is not easy at all.

Three years ago when I start suspecting something is wrong with me (especially the part having difficulties remembering things and concentrating) it got me worrying. I was trying to learn a language (I already speak 3 languages besides my native one) and I could remember (very odd for me) only little things, like I am experiencing a cognitive dysfunction of sort. It got me to a point of having my IQ tested 5 times. Although results were more than fine.

Then again, Congratulations also for your baby, and thank you for replying. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

haverinja said:


> Greetings Everyone,
> 
> I have posted on another occasion asking your opinions if Hashimoto/Hypothyroidism symptoms gets better in time with the use of Levothyroxine.
> 
> ...


Because you do have antibodies indigenous to the thyroid, there "is" something going on.

TPO Ab should be negative, 0
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf
(The normal thyroid has TPO but should not have antibodies to TPO)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)

And it would be very excellent if you could get a FREE T3 test! I am glad your doctor did the FREE T4 though.

Antibodies have a way of messing with the thyroid panel numbers as there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies and immunoglobulins.

I am glad your doc raised your thyroxine replacement but I have a feeling you are being fluffed off re your thyroid and I do agree with you; that you do have something going on.


----------



## Jya1124 (Oct 1, 2011)

haverinja said:


> Hi again,
> Jya1124, I was tested before pregnancy, just a short time before it. We were planning with my husband to have a baby. Doctor in that time told me that I have hypothyroidism (the condition) and I should start treating if I want to get pregnant. Also in that time, my glands were abnormal volume. Left one was 6.6 ccm and right one 18 ccm. I was lead to believe that all together they should not exceed 19ccm.
> They were also afraid I will not be able to get pregnant, which luckily wasn't true. Since 2 weeks after being diagnosed, I got pregnant.
> You are right, during pregnancy I felt much better. Post partum it is again hell like. Although since the first examination (3 months postpartum) doctor diagnosed me with Hashimoto too, although he seems very calm, just keep saying I should continue taking 50 micrograme of Levothyroxine daily.
> ...


You are definitely welcome! I know what you are going through...also, for me being on levo was just not working. I still felt foggy (memory wise), totally lethargic, and irritable. I also didn't have an appetite. To some extent this is normal considering it takes time to get regulated, but when I say my endocrinologist he immediately switched me to the brand name Synthroid which I have been on for 2 weeks now. Either I'm finally regulated and feeling better or the synthroid did magic. I have energy, my memory is getting better, depression is leaving slowly, and I got my appetite back with a vengeance I might add! My hair is still falling out, and I still feel anxious but the synthroid is helping. Also, as people on these boards have told me, a lot of people can be within the "normal" range but some (like myself) need to be on the very lowest level of normal to actually have no symptoms. My tsh was a 27 when normal is .85-4.0. When they last checked my level I was a 2.14 and considered "normal" but my symptoms were still awful. I was checke again oct 10 but I'm still waiting for the results. My doctor also told me that "waking up at night and not getting enough sleep" was my "biggest" problem. It's so annoying when they tell you things like that. I know it has some part in my symptoms, but I never sleep well even before the baby, and I know my body. I'm glad you're on levo and your docs are watching you closely. Just always be adamant about your treatment and you know your body BEST so if you do not feel right demand tests. Also, always get copies of ALL of your labs for your own files so that you know how you feel at a certain level etc. hope you're well! Hang in there girl! :::hugs:::


----------

